# Some Like It Hot



## Penyafort

This is the title of one of Billy Wilder's well-known comedies, which stars Marilyn Monroe, Jack Lemmon and Tony Curtis. The meaning of the title seems to play with the literal meaning of hot as well as with other meanings such as spicy, sexy or a style of jazz. 

Given that it is not easily translatable, I'd like to know the way it was translated in your countries and if it tries to be literal or rather play with it more freely.

In Spain:
(Spanish)* Con faldas y a lo loco* = In skirts and wildly/like crazy​(Catalan) *Ningú no és perfecte* = Nobody's perfect (Ending line in the film)​(Galician) *Con saias e a rachar* (calque from the Spanish)​


----------



## Olaszinhok

Italian:
*A qualcuno piace caldo. * Literally: someone likes it hot. Apparently, it is much more similar to the original title than the Iberian versions.


----------



## apmoy70

Ιn Greek:

*«Μερικοί το προτιμούν καυτό»* [me̞ɾiˈci ˈto̞ pro̞tiˈmun kaˈfto̞] --> _Some favour it scalding_.

The adjective is *«καυτός, -τή, -τό»* [kaˈfto̞s̠] (masc.), [kaˈfti] (fem.), [kaˈfto̞] (neut.) --> lit. _scaldinɡ, sizzlinɡ_, metaph. _sexy_ < Classical deverbative adj. *«καυ(σ)τός» kau(s)tós* --> _burnt, red-hot, burnt offerinɡ, capable of beinɡ burnt_ < Classical v. *«καίω» kaíō* --> _to kindle_ (PIE *keh₂u- _to burn_ cf Ltv. kūla, _old, dry_, Lith. kūlėti, _to get burnt_).


----------



## Yendred

In French :

*Certains l'aiment chaud*
[sɛʁtɛ̃ l‿ɛm ʃo]

It's quite literal:
_Certains = Some (people)
l' = it
aiment = like
chaud = hot _(with the same double meaning as in English)


----------



## Graciela J

Penyafort said:


> (Spanish)* Con faldas y a lo loco* = In skirts and wildly/like crazy



In Latinamerica: *Una Eva y dos Adanes* = One Eve and two Adams.


----------



## AndrasBP

The Hungarian version is a literal translation:

*Van, aki forrón szereti *

van: there is/are
aki: who
forrón: "hotly" (adverb)
szereti: loves it


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish 

Pół żartem, pół serio .. =   half jokingly, half seriously ..


----------



## ThomasK

"Sommigen hebben [have] het graag [love-to, adv.] *warm (en knus* [cosy])"???  '*Heet*' would make it fairly explicit...


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Can't help you with a Welsh version as it doesn't exist. I'd go for a direct translation if I had to, otherwise just go with the English.

*Mae rhai yn ei hoffi yn boeth*
Is some PRED pronoun 3rd pers. sing. liking PRED Soft Mutation hot

And here's the origin of the English film title:

Pease Porridge Hot - Wikipedia


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:
*חמים וטעים* (xamim ve-ta'im) = warm and tasty


----------



## Kaoss

Olaszinhok said:


> Apparently, it is much more similar to the original title than the Iberian versions.


Spanish film titles translations can be... interesting. Different titles across different countries, "creative" translations, deliberate confusion. There is enough material for its own thread.


----------



## apmoy70

Kaoss said:


> Spanish film titles translations can be... interesting. Different titles across different countries, "creative" translations, deliberate confusion. There is enough material for its own thread.


Ιn Greek too, in fact the older the film the more creative the Greek translation is, eg:
Battle Hymn = «Ἁμάρτημα καὶ ἐξιλέωσις» [aˈmartima ˌce̞k͡siˈle̞.o̞sis] --> _Sin and Redemption_
The Defiant Ones = «Ὅταν σπάσαμε τίς ἁλυσίδες» [ˈo̞tan ˈs̠pas̠ame̞ ˈtis̠ aliˈs̠iðe̞s̠] --> _When We Broke the Chains_
Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb = «S.O.S Πεντάγωνο καλεῖ Μόσχα» [ˌe̞s̠o̞ˈe̞s̠ pe̞nˈdaɣo̞no kaˈli ˈmos̠xa] --> _S.O.S Pentaɡon is Callinɡ Moscow_
Donovan's Reef = «Γροθιά καὶ γοητεία» [ɣro̞ˈθça ˈce̞ ɣo̞.iˈti.a] --> _Fist and Charm_
The Fury = «Οργισμένος Γίγαντας» [o̞rʝiˈzme̞no̞s̠ ˈʝiɣandas̠] --> _Furious Giant_
Coming to America = «Ο πρίγκιπας της Ζαμούντα» [o̞ ˈpriɲɟipas̠ ˈtis̠ z̠aˈmunda] --> _The Prince of Zamunda_
The Shawshank Redemption = «Τελευταία Έξοδος: Ρίτα Χέιγουορθ» te̞le̞ˈfte̞.a ˈek͡s̠o̞ðo̞s̠ ˈɾita ˈçe̞i̯ɣuo̞rθ] --> _The Last Exit: Rita Haywarth_ 🤷🏻
Some are more successful than others as you can see. And I agree, it would make interesting material for a new thread.


----------



## Kaoss

apmoy70 said:


> Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb = «S.O.S Πεντάγωνο καλεῖ Μόσχα» [ˌe̞s̠o̞ˈe̞s̠ pe̞nˈdaɣo̞no kaˈli ˈmos̠xa] --> _S.O.S Pentaɡon is Callinɡ Moscow_


In Spain that was: ¿Teléfono rojo? Volamos hacia Moscú --> Red phone? Then we fly to Moscow.


----------



## Yendred

Zucker, Abrahams and Zucker movie _Airplane!_ (1980) must be an model of these inventive translations:

France: _Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?  Is there a pilot on the airplane?_
Germany: _Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug  The incredible journey on a wacky airplane_
Spain: _¡Aterriza como puedas!  Land as you can!_


----------



## Olaszinhok

Yendred said:


> rance: _Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?  Is there a pilot in the airplane?_


Italian: l'aereo più pazzo del mondo - the craziest plane in the world ( literal translation)


----------



## Kaoss

Yendred said:


> Spain: _¡Aterriza como puedas!  Land as you can!_


And it also created a trend for the rest of ZAZ or Leslie Nilsen movies:
- The naked gun: Agárralo como puedas. --> Catch it as you can.
- Spy hard: Espía como puedas --> Spy as you can.
- Mafia! --> Estafa como puedas --> Scam as you can.


----------



## Yendred

Kaoss said:


> And it also created a trend for the rest of ZAZ or Leslie Nilsen movies:


Yes, in French they used the same idea with the "_Y a-t-il_" gimmick.
After "_Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?" (Airplane!), _there have been:

_Y a-t-il enfin un pilote dans l'avion ? _(lit. _Is there finally a pilot on the airplane?_) : _Airplane II: The Sequel _(1982)
_Y a-t-il quelqu'un pour tuer ma femme ? _(lit. _Is there somebody to kill my wife?_) : _Ruthless People _(1986)
_Y a-t-il un flic pour sauver la reine ? _(lit. _Is there a cop to save the Queen?_) : _Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad! _(1988)
_Y a-t-il un flic pour sauver le président ? _(lit. _Is there a cop to save the President?_) : _Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Fear _(1991)
_Y a-t-il un flic pour sauver Hollywood ? _(lit. _Is there a cop to save Hollywood?_) : _Naked gun 33⅓: The Final Insult _(1994)
It seems to be an inexhaustible trick. One or two may have slipped out


----------



## pollohispanizado

Graciela J said:


> In Latinamerica: *Una Eva y dos Adanes* = One Eve and two Adams.


Or: Algunos Prefieren Quemarse (Some Prefer to Get Burnt)  

The inventive nature of movie titles translations in Spain are often the source of comedy on this side of the Atlantic where more literal translations are preferred.


----------



## Kaoss

Much more literal, as we can see by the examples...


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish: 
Some like it hot - I hetaste laget (in the hottest team/company) We can sometimes say that something is "i hetaste laget" about for example too spicy food, or too hot beverages. 

Airplane! -Titta vi flyger (Look we are flying)


----------



## apmoy70

Yendred said:


> Zucker, Abrahams and Zucker movie _Airplane!_ (1980) must be an model of these inventive translations:
> 
> France: _Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?  Is there a pilot on the airplane?_
> Germany: _Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug  The incredible journey in a wacky airplane_
> Spain: _¡Aterriza como puedas!  Land as you can!_



Greece: _Μια Απίθανη...Τρελή Πτήση!_ [ˈmɲa aˈpiθani treˈli ˈptis̠i]  _An Incredible...Crazy Flight!_


----------



## Yendred

apmoy70 said:


> The Shawshank Redemption = «Τελευταία Έξοδος: Ρίτα Χέιγουορθ» te̞le̞ˈfte̞.a ˈek͡s̠o̞ðo̞s̠ ˈɾita ˈçe̞i̯ɣuo̞rθ] --> _The Last Exit: Rita Haywarth_ 🤷🏻


I won't spoil the story but indeed, Rita Hayworth has a specific role to play in the story of these prisoners  
It's an adaptation of the Stephen King's short story "_Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption_".


----------



## apmoy70

Yendred said:


> I won't spoil the story but indeed, Rita Hayworth has a specific role to play in the story of these prisoners
> It's an adaptation of the Stephen King's short story "_Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption_".


I've watched the film, one of my personal favourites of all times, but I find the Greek title, so random..


----------



## Yendred

apmoy70 said:


> I find the Greek title, so random..


Well, the French title is not random, but so dreary:
_Les Évadés_ (lit. _The Jail-breakers_)


----------



## Olaszinhok

Yendred said:


> _Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption_"


In Italian, the film above has a very beautiful title (in my opinion): *Le ali della libertà* - wings of freedom.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

I'd be interested to know how the French translate that other Billy Wider/Jack Lemmon film: "Irma la Douce" ...


----------



## Yendred

Welsh_Sion said:


> I'd be interested to know how the French translate that other Billy Wider/Jack Lemmon film: "Irma la Douce" ...


Being based on the eponymous French musical by Alexandre Breffort, the French title is the same.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

You see how it is. We're brainwashed over here in believing that such things originate in the so-called 'Anglosphere' ... 

Mercy buckets in toot case!


----------



## apmoy70

Welsh_Sion said:


> I'd be interested to know how the French translate that other Billy Wider/Jack Lemmon film: "Irma la Douce" ...


In Greek it's «Η Τροτέζα» [i tro̞ˈte̞z̠a] --> _The Trotteuse_ < Fr. trotteuse, but in Greek τροτέζα is synonymous with péripatéticienne


----------



## Yendred

apmoy70 said:


> _The Trotteuse_ < Fr. trotteuse, but in Greek τροτέζα is synonymous with péripatéticienne


In French, _trotteuse_ does not mean this, but it must come from _trottoir (pavement/sidewalk)_, since in French, "_faire le trottoir"_ means "to be a prostitute".


----------



## Kaoss

Yendred said:


> Well, the French title is not random, but so dreary:
> _Les Évadés_ (lit. _The Jail-breakers_)


Cadena perpetua (Life sentence) in Spain.


----------



## symposium

I've always found the Italian title for "The Silence of the Lambs" to be particularly nice: "Il silenzio degli innocenti" = "The silence of the innocent". It sounds nice and deep and scary. I also suppose they didn't go for a literal "Il silenzio degli agnelli" because Agnelli (Lambs) are a prominent family of Italian industrialists and socialites, and it would probably just sound funny...


----------



## apmoy70

symposium said:


> I've always found the Italian title for "The Silence of the Lambs" to be particularly nice: "Il silenzio degli innocenti" = "The silence of the innocent". It sounds nice and deep and scary. I also suppose they didn't go for a literal "Il silenzio degli agnelli" because Agnelli (Lambs) are a prominent family of Italian industrialists and socialites, and it would probably just sound funny...


In Greek they used the ancient word for _lamb_, «ἀμνός» ămnós which infers to _innosence, white fluffy little lambs running in the fields_: *«Η Σιωπή των Αμνών»* [i s̠i.o̞ˈpi ˌto̞naˈmno̞n]


----------



## Yendred

apmoy70 said:


> the ancient word for _lamb_, «ἀμνός» ămnós


At first sight, I thought it was linked with _ἀμνίον, amnios, _which gave _amniotic, _but apparently no.


----------



## apmoy70

Yendred said:


> At first sight, I thought it was linked with _ἀμνίον, amnios, _which gave _amniotic, _but apparently no.


The latter is related to ἀμάω ămắō and ἄμη ắmē from PIE *h₂meh₁-


----------



## KalAlbè

In Brazil: Quanto Mais Quente Melhor
Literally the hotter the better


----------



## Ansku89

Finnish:
Some like it hot - Piukat paikat - literally something like "tight places" but could also refer to a fit/pretty body. There are several gyms in Finland that are called this, probably after the movie.
Airplane! - Hei, me lennetään! - literally "hey we're flying" but in slightly colloquial language.


----------

